# Ersatz für CultureInfo.InvariantCulture aus .NET in Java



## kroesi (21. August 2009)

Nabend zusammen,

ich portiere gerade eine .NET API nach Java, dabei müssen unter anderem auch Strings ausgegeben werden, die z.B. ein "double" enthalten.

Im C#-Code werden die Zahlen folgendermaßen in String-Form gebracht :


```
String.Format(CultureInfo.InvariantCulture.NumberFormat,"{0}",5.30037);
```

In Java kann ich bei der Methode "String.format()" ja auch eine Locale übergeben, aber was ist die Entsprechung für  "InvariantCulture" ?
 Vielleicht Locale.US (Nein, ich möchte die Amerikaner nicht beleidgen !)? 

Danke euch schonmal und ein schönes Wochenende !

Krösi


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2009)

Hallo Krösi,

probier es mal so:
	
	
	



```
String.format((Locale)null, "%f", 5.30037);
```

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## kroesi (22. August 2009)

Hi Matthias,

das funktioniert ungefähr so, wie ich es brauche ... Danke 

Allerdings gibt C# bei 0.0 eine 0 aus, Java 0.00000.

Da komme ich aber drum herum !



Grüße,
Krösi


----------

